# Dog cages used to confine cats & kittens



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

http://www.thewildones.net/cages.htm


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I find dog crates to be some of the best in-a-pinch confinements to have around. I've been able to hold a stray dog in one overnight, to use as a temporary home for my rabbits, and it's what Scully stayed in the first few nights she was home. Big enough for a litterbox, and a bed, and you can even add shelves if you want. Yep, they're great  

A lot of people sell them at yard sales, or through newspaper classifieds and such; it's a great way to get them cheap!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a rabbits cage for recovery but it's a bit awkward for a longer stay and/or taming or confining a cat for whatever reason..I plan on investing on a dog cage later on


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Dog Cages Used For Trapping*

I just want to comment on using the dog cages for trapping. The new trapping cage that I just purchased was the largest one that they had. I had a small cage ( meant for cats) but I never seemed to have any luck with it. The gentlemen at the store has one like mine and he said he even caught a coyote in his. I caught something in mine three nights in a row. But so far I didn't trapp the two kittens that I want to keep. I can keep them in the cage(once I trapp them) in my back porch away from my cat until they get to the vet. There's plenty of room for dishes, a small blanket and a litter box. There will still be plenty of room for them to move around and even play. I think you really get your money's worth out of it. I really am hoping to get (my) two kittens soon


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a feral cat/raccoon trapping cage..and it works  ..never tried a dog cage for trapping; I'd say it's meant for something the size of a regular dog so yes, a coyote will fit right in. If you're going to keep them in the cage for sometime, a dog cage is the best I think; just to catch them I use a trap to take to the vet. What I like about the dc is that there's so much room in it for things and the cat/kittens.
Hope you'll get your little ones soon


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Dog Cage ForTrapping Kittens*

Rosalie, What I should have said was that my trapping cage could be big enough for a small-medium size dog. I wonder if we have somewhat of the same cage because mine is meant for trapping dogs, raccoons,bobcats,armadillos (which we do not have)and small dogs and cats. When I catch (my) kittens I can use the smaller cage that I have for taking them to the vet. I also have a cat carrier that I can use as well. I would never use the cage that I am using now to take them to the vet in.I sure hope I get (my) two kittens soon also, and thanks.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I think we're talking about the same size Cameocat..yes, kittens can go to the vet in a smaller cage or carrier to the vet, unless they are very many; and you only will be taking 2. No, you don't need to use the larger
cage to take them to the vet..
Hope you'll get them soon


----------

